# Nen paar Vorschläge/anregungen ^^



## Tajjabba (8. März 2006)

hi ihrse dase vom blasc-team,

erst ma vielen vielen dank für die super datenbank, nutze sie sehr viel und meine gilde denke ich auch ma ^^

aber noch ein paar sachen, die ich vermisse --- und die ihr vllt auch gut finden würdet ^^:

1. erweiterte Itemsuche: also so wie bei allkhazam oder thottbott... hab allerdings scho gesehen, dass ihr da anscheinend eh grad bei seid... falls ned, hier noch mal die anregung ^^

2. Rezepte für die man bestimmte Items brauch... ihr habt zwar drin, für welche quest man die dinge brauch und was man zur herstellung brauch, aber nicht, für welche anderen rezepte man sie brauch, wie z.B. Thoriumapparat für Ruhiger Mechanischer Yeti 
-> bin zwar erst angehender informatiker, aber ich von meinem begrenzten verständnis, müsste es möglich sein...

3. jetz kommt wahrscheinlich das schwierigste.... ist es möglich per blascprofiler zu speichern, in was bestimmte items disenchanten? ich weiß, dass es bei anderen sachen geht, frage ist nur zeit-nutzen-aufwand, weil das würde ich auch noch sehr interessant finden

4. ach ja und vielleicht ne guidessektion... weil denke scho das spieler euch guidesschicken würden...


sind aber wie gesagt nur vorschläge und vllt findet ihr ja auch das eine oder andere davon interessant...

ansonsten mach weiter mit euer großartigen arbeit und nochmal ein großes

!DANKE!


----------



## B3N (8. März 2006)

Hallo Tajjabba,

Vielen Dank für deine Vorschläge. 



> 1. erweiterte Itemsuche: also so wie bei allkhazam oder thottbott... hab allerdings scho gesehen, dass ihr da anscheinend eh grad bei seid... falls ned, hier noch mal die anregung ^^



Wir arbeiten bereits an erweiterten Suchmaske für die restlichen Sektionen auf der Seite. Geduld ist hier noch gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> 2. Rezepte für die man bestimmte Items brauch... ihr habt zwar drin, für welche quest man die dinge brauch und was man zur herstellung brauch, aber nicht, für welche anderen rezepte man sie brauch, wie z.B. Thoriumapparat für Ruhiger Mechanischer Yeti
> -> bin zwar erst angehender informatiker, aber ich von meinem begrenzten verständnis, müsste es möglich sein...



So ganz verstanden habe ich nicht was du meinst, aber im Falle vom Beispiel »Thoriumapparat« siehst du rechts in den Menus auch für was dieser alles benötigt wird. 



> 3. jetz kommt wahrscheinlich das schwierigste.... ist es möglich per blascprofiler zu speichern, in was bestimmte items disenchanten? ich weiß, dass es bei anderen sachen geht, frage ist nur zeit-nutzen-aufwand, weil das würde ich auch noch sehr interessant finden



Wir haben uns dazu schonmal Gedanken gemacht und eigentlich auch mit der Umsetzung begonnen, den genauen Stand hierzu kann ich im Moment aber nich sagen. 



> 4. ach ja und vielleicht ne guidessektion... weil denke scho das spieler euch guidesschicken würden...



Werde ich intern mal vorschlagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tajjabba (8. März 2006)

hmm punkt 2 war ich anscheinend irgendwie... verpeilt ^^ hat ich übersehen ^^


----------



## Roran (11. März 2006)

Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag.

Mir ist aufgefallen, das kein Bergbau zu finden ist in der Liste,
was ich meine ist, mit welchem Skill, wo am besten hin geht zum Skillen.


----------



## Bahkruz (16. März 2006)

Wenn hier eh schon anregungen stehen poste ich einfach mal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es möglich:

- den Goldbetrag( auf Wunsch ) beim Klick auf Bankfach oder in der Charübersicht mit anzuzeigen?

- einen Menüpunkt "Berufe" (o.ä.) einzuführen, wo man direkt sehen kann, was derjenige herstellen kann? craft-beruf vorrausgesetzt
( will nicht alles was ich kann einzeln ins forum posten - wäre so doch viel leichter

Hm das wärs erst mal, aber wäre das, mit einem vertretbaren Aufwand, möglich? Über so ein Feature wären sicher viele Leute froh.

Danke,
Gruß
Bahkruz


----------



## Lankoron (16. März 2006)

Also, meine Gilde und ich nutzen Eure Seite auch oft. leider ist mir aufgefallen, das einige "Kommentare", wie soll ichs sagen...nur müll darstellen ( siehe z.B. "Essenz des Lebens") Schaut eigentlich ab und zu jemand nach Kommentaren und löscht diese sinnlos- Posts?


----------



## B3N (16. März 2006)

Lankoron schrieb:
			
		

> Also, meine Gilde und ich nutzen Eure Seite auch oft. leider ist mir aufgefallen, das einige "Kommentare", wie soll ichs sagen...nur müll darstellen ( siehe z.B. "Essenz des Lebens") Schaut eigentlich ab und zu jemand nach Kommentaren und löscht diese sinnlos- Posts?
> [post="109959"][/post]​



Wir arbeiten grad an einem System das es den Usern ermöglich Beiträge bei uns zu melden. Außerdem können wir damit Beiträge nachträglich editieren und schnell löschen falls nötig. Ein wenig Geduld noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blue (20. März 2006)

Huhu !! Mir is da mal was aufgefallen die erste hilfe is falsch seidenverbände giebts erst ab 150 und magieverände erst ab 210 !! und dem entsprechent das andere auch falsch könntet ihr das berichtigen ??

MfG Blue


----------



## B3N (20. März 2006)

Hallo blue,

die Angaben sind korrekt, man muss dies unterscheiden. Beispiel Magiestoffverband: Um das Buch zu bekommen und diesen herstellen zu können, benötigt man Skill 210, dies steht auch so bei uns.

Um einen Magiestoffverband benutzen zu können, benötigt man aber nur Skill 150, dies steht auch korrekt in der Datenbank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Verbänden selber, handelt es sich also immer um den Skill den man benötigt um den Verband wirken zu können. Bei den Büchern, handelt sich immer um den Skill um den Verband herstellen zu können.


----------



## MirrorFrog (20. März 2006)

Hätte da noch eine kleine Anregung, um Designanpassungen etwas einfacher zu gestalten.

Lässt sich in den XML Daten vielleicht eine Zuweisung für die Art und die Item Eigenschaften (BoP, BoE etc.) einbauen?

z.B.
Wird beim Anlegen gebunden
Zweih&auml;ndig

auch 'div class="tooldiv"' zuweisen. Würde das einbinden in weißen Seiten etwas erleichtern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (21. März 2006)

MirrorFrog schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich in den XML Daten vielleicht eine Zuweisung für die Art und die Item Eigenschaften (BoP, BoE etc.) einbauen?
> [post="110172"][/post]​


Das ist bereits vorhanden, in dem Tag <Bindmode>:

Die Bind-Modes haben folgende Bedeutung:
1 => Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
2 => Wird beim Anlegen gebunden
3 => Wird beim Benutzen gebunden


----------



## MirrorFrog (21. März 2006)

@Crowley

Super... Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bastelnanfang*

Gibts das auch schon für den Slot? Also Waffenhand zum Beispiel...


----------

